

Ask HN: What product do you use for your metrics dashboard? - akh

I've been looking around Heroku addons for a metrics dashboard that allows us to push our key metrics and generate graphs etc. These are internal metrics from our DB (i.e. not Google Analytics).<p>So far I've found Geckoboard, Ducksboard, Dashmin, StatsMix, DbInsights, as well as this old HN post about making your own (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2113961).<p>We're looking for something that is easy to use but lets us define the metrics so we can eventually put the dashboard on a big TV in our office.
======
josephruscio
You should check out Librato (I'm a co-founder), we let you define your own
metrics and build dashboards: <https://metrics.librato.com>

